# Cost of leaving sytems on...



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

_Leaving PCs on overnight costs companies $2.8B a year_

SAN FRANCISCO  Even during an economic meltdown, when companies are scrambling to cut costs, businesses are wasting billions of dollars by leaving their PCs on at night.

U.S. organizations squander $2.8 billion a year to power unused machines, emitting about 20 million tons of carbon dioxide  roughly the equivalent of 4 million cars  according to a report to be released Wednesday.

About half of 108 million office PCs in the USA are not properly shut down at night, says the 2009 PC Energy Report, produced by 1E, an energy-management software company, and the non-profit Alliance to Save Energy. The report analyzed workplace PC power consumption in the USA, United Kingdom and Germany.

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/environment/2009-03-25-pc-power-company-costs_N.htm


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder how much MSers' home PCs' use just running antis'?

I used to average 10 hours a month doing anti-scans.


----------



## Fluffmatic (Mar 21, 2009)

I got one of those gismos that plug into the power socket, then you plug your devices in to see their power consumption. I was surprised to see that my desktop PC (Which I used to leave on 24x7, but don't since) was using 200W just idling. I got a mental image of 2 x 100W light bulbs burning day and night and hit the power button....


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

does anyone know if "Standby"also uses a lot of power? 
Monitor is turned off overnight.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If your system does standby like Vista or Window 7, it powers the system off and only uses a few watts of power. I've measured the current consumption of my Vista machine in Standby, including the 19" FP monitor in standby, it's consuming 8 watts.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder what that works out to?

8 000 000 watts at any given hour?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> I wonder what that works out to?
> 
> 8 000 000 watts at any given hour?


Gee, I can't say, it works out to 8 watts for me.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> I wonder what that works out to?
> 
> 8 000 000 watts at any given hour?


where do you read 8 000 000? I read *8*.

I have XP, desktop is on standbye, laptop I turn off at night.

With what do yo measure watts, John? forget it, it might be too much for me to understand. But John, you are the right person to ask, on the desktop Lynksys is plugged into desktop at therefore desktop never seems to go on standby, despite being set that way. I was wondering about that myself, how much electricity it uses? 
Since we all want to cut back, I guess I will shut down desktop also, it just seems to take forever to start up if coldstart.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

RootbeaR said:


> I wonder how much MSers' home PCs' use just running antis'?
> 
> I used to average 10 hours a month doing anti-scans.


and WHERE were you surfin' ?? 



bp936 said:


> where do you read 8 000 000? I read *8*.


8 X[times] 1.000.000 users
okay?


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Except for our low-watt file server, any computer in our house that's unattended for a sustained period of time gets shut off.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

daniel_b2380 said:


> and WHERE were you surfin' ??


Just safe guarding my own as well as many others personal private data.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

prunejuice said:


> Except for our low-watt file server, any computer in our house that's unattended for a sustained period of time gets shut off.


Makes sense to me.

Unless you have an endless supply of non-pollutant energy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a Killawatt tester to check power usage of equipment here.

*bp936*, I suggest you ask the other question in Networking.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

bp936 said:


> ...it just seems to take forever to start up if coldstart.


Depending on what you want to do when you start up, maybe just check e-mail before going to work.

"Presto Loads a Streamlined Desktop in 15 Seconds

Presto, a fast-loading Linux desktop you install from Windows, lives up to its promise of an alternative, speedy boot-up with quick web/email access. Let's take a look at how it looks and runs."
http://lifehacker.com/5175680/presto-loads-a-streamlined-desktop-in-15-seconds


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks everyone, for the original post and all the other info.
Judy


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Hibernate uses no power and brings you back to how your desktop was like stand-by does...but takes a few seconds longer


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this:

_No good excuses not to power down PCs_

IT admins cite plenty of obstacles to embracing PC power management, but all of them can be overcome.

http://www.infoworld.com/d/green-it/no-good-excuses-not-power-down-pcs-705


----------

